# Want to take grandson fishing



## jlabit (Jul 13, 2013)

I am handicapped, walking with the aid of a cane, so I am pretty much limited to drive on or short walking distance piers. Many years ago, I use to catch white trout like crazy off of the Gulf Breeze fishing pier (the old bridge) that got blown down by Hurricane Ivan. That is kind of what I am interested in with him. Can white trout be caught on the new drive on pier on the Pensacola side of the bay? I used to catch them with dead shrimp and cut bait. What is the chance of having some fun catching some white trout there this time of the year? Thanks.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Bring him at night on a non school nite and shoot for a Redfish...... That is good on you for the Time investment. He will look back on it...


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Never know unless you go? Time with my grandmother on that old bridge is all I remember. Never remember catching anything!!!!


----------

